# dog wakes family house fire !



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

good good doggie i admire the owner too as he went back to the house to get his savior 

Dog barking wakes Santa Ana family to house fire | abc7.com


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 14, 2013)

what you want to say ?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good dog, a life saver


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

ackerleynelson said:


> what you want to say ?


What?

What do you mean ?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

DogManDan said:


> good good doggie i admire the owner too as he went back to the house to get his savior
> 
> Dog barking wakes Santa Ana family to house fire | abc7.com


I love reading positive stories like this. Good dog 



ackerleynelson said:


> what you want to say ?


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

This is such an inspiring story. I have read online about an inspiring story as well of a 12 year old girl named Bayleigh and her purebred Labrador named Dexter. Bayleigh was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes (a disease in which the pancreas does not produce insulin) at the age of 3.To stabilize blood sugar levels, Bayleigh has an insulin pump which delivers the right amount of insulin to her body based on how much food is consumed at any given meal she eats. Dexter has an ultra-sensitive nose and has been trained to detect drops and spikes in Bayleighs blood sugar levels by issuing a low growl. If Bayleigh doesn't take action, Dexters growl will become louder and will eventually turn into a bark, until Bayleigh adjusts her glucose levels on her pump. I agree that dog is really man's bestfriend.


----------



## sangitasharma (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello Friend's

Dog walking is both a pastime and a profession involving the act of a person walking with a dog, typically from the dog's residence and then returning. This constitutes part of the daily exercise regime needed to keep a dog healthy


----------



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

Great story. Thanks for sharing, DogManDan.



sangitasharma said:


> Hello Friend's
> 
> Dog walking is both a pastime and a profession involving the act of a person walking with a dog, typically from the dog's residence and then returning. This constitutes part of the daily exercise regime needed to keep a dog healthy


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry.......I got now. Well done for dog..(Y)


----------



## davidharley1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot friend for sharing your useful tips and suggestions i really appreciate it.


----------



## TrishWoods (Dec 14, 2013)

DogManDan said:


> good good doggie i admire the owner too as he went back to the house to get his savior
> 
> Dog barking wakes Santa Ana family to house fire | abc7.com


Unfortunately you don't seem to see as many of these positive stories in the news as the bad ones


----------

